# Most Expensive lizard in your collection



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

I know there is one in the snake section so why not have one for the lizard section. So what is the most expensive lizard in your collection ? (p.s. post a picture of the lizard in question : victory

I will start it off the most expensive lizard i have in my collection is my panther chameleon george he was £150. I know this isn't alot but what is your most expensive lizard you ugly bunch?

Here he is:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

This is Emerald, she cost me £1170 in total from germany. it know its alot for a GTM but was hard to cind a CB 100% female :lol2:


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

My tegu 250


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> This is Emerald, she cost me £1170 in total from germany. it know its alot for a GTM but was hard to cind a CB 100% female :lol2:
> image


Hahaha i guess your in the lead :lol2:. I remember you telling me about her back in november time when i was getting my ackie off of you, she looks like she is worth every pennie to me what a beaut :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hahaha i guess your in the lead :lol2:. I remember you telling me about her back in november time when i was getting my ackie off of you, she looks like she is worth every pennie to me what a beaut :2thumb:


haha yeh she is bud, cant wait for the male to grow so more 
Here he was when i got him.









This is him now.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

I don't have any reptiles that are really expensive so the most I have spent on reptiles is £90 for my veiled chameleon izzy, Sounds like a lot but I could not find any of them near me and I new the shop looks after them well so I just bought her and really happy now 

Here she is!
Reptile Forums - Mcadam1222's Album: Reptiles - Picture


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha yeh she is bud, cant wait for the male to grow so more
> Here he was when i got him.
> image
> 
> ...


He has grown quite a bit, how old is he ? I just love the GTM's there colour is so vibrant. Let me know next year when you get breed them as i would be interested in one or two or three :whistling2:, i am researching these quite a bit atm as i would love to buy some soon enough. Who would be better to buy off than you :2thumb:


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Leucistic Nile. $1,000,000 :whistling2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> He has grown quite a bit, how old is he ? I just love the GTM's there colour is so vibrant. Let me know next year when you get breed them as i would be interested in one or two or three :whistling2:, i am researching these quite a bit atm as i would love to buy some soon enough. Who would be better to buy off than you :2thumb:


Get in line m8 ...:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> He has grown quite a bit, how old is he ? I just love the GTM's there colour is so vibrant. Let me know next year when you get breed them as i would be interested in one or two or three :whistling2:, i am researching these quite a bit atm as i would love to buy some soon enough. Who would be better to buy off than you :2thumb:


 
Hes roughly a year now i think but without checking the certs, I cant tell you for certain 
I will certainly let you know when i breed them, everyone will! :lol2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hes roughly a year now i think but without checking the certs, I cant tell you for certain
> I will certainly let you know when i breed them, everyone will! :lol2:


I'll expect the first pm ....:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> I'll expect the first pm ....:whistling2: :lol2:


And i expect a pm before you pm the first person :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> And i expect a pm before you pm the first person :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Deal ...:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> I'll expect the first pm ....:whistling2: :lol2:





XtremeReptiles said:


> And i expect a pm before you pm the first person :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:





varanus87 said:


> Deal ...:2thumb:


stop it you too :blush:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

all mine came with set ups so hard to judge on individual cost but most I have spent is £90 for a tremper albino leopard gecko with 2ft x 2ft viv, mat, stat and all the trimmings :2thumb:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dean Cheetham said:


> stop it you too :blush:


Ssssh u stay out of this .... U just get breeding ...:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> Ssssh u stay out of this .... U just get breeding ...:lol2:


:gasp: consider myself banished!:lol2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dean Cheetham said:


> :gasp: consider myself banished!:lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

Erm £8..










Happy healthy little boy!


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

£120 a pinstripe female crestie from extreme cresties


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

at the min my dearest is my tegu £250










but later today it will be my new bluetail monitor at£390


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

*chuckles*

My leo Gary a blazing blizzard morph normally retails at £60 but i paid £35 as the company didnt know what they were selling ^_^


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Spike my beardie and he cost a total of £0  he was a present for xmas off the ex and he is the only lizard i own for now


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

£160 for my red bar ambilobe panther cham


Stunning boy though


----------

